# Rockshox upper/lower sanctions,steerer for spares or specialized future shocks,indy,judy,mag 21,sl,s



## gpnt (24 Jun 2009)

specialized fsx suspension forks,rockshox steerer in 1" or 1/18 inch.or trade my shimano/campag parts


----------

